# Pure-FTPd parte ma non riesco ad accedere al server

## GoraNz

ciao a tutti. sto cercando di impostare il mio server FTP e sto usando Pure-FTPd perchè è l'unico che mi da la possibilità di dare accessi separati per user virtuali e non. ora arrivo al punto: il mio intento è quello di settare il server ftp per il mio dominio personale per poi creare un sito da uppare su internet. Purtroppo però una volta installato e configurato, non riesco ad accedere, tramite un qualsiasi client ftp, al server per uppare i file. il bello è che il server parte senza problemi e quando vado ad aprire la connessione sul client mi dice che è connesso ma non da segni di vita nè richiede password. vi posto qui sotto la configurazione del /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd:

```
# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd

##Comment variables out to disable its features, or change the values in it... ##

## This variable must be uncommented in order for the server to start ##

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

## FTP Server,Port (separated by comma) ##

## If you prefer host names over IP addresses, it's your choice:

## SERVER="-S ftp.rtchat.com,21"

## IPv6 addresses are supported.

## !!! WARNING !!!

## Using an invalid IP will result in the server not starting,

## but reporting a correct start!

## SERVER="-S 192.168.0.1,21"

## By default binds to all available IPs.

SERVER="-S xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx,21"

## Number of simultaneous connections in total, and per IP ##

MAX_CONN="-c 10"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 10"

## Start daemonized in background ##

DAEMON="-B"

## Don't allow uploads if the partition is more full then this var ##

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

#USE_NAT="-N"

## Authentication mechanisms (others are 'pam', ...) ##

## Further infos can be found in the README file.

#AUTH="-l puredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb"

AUTH="-l unix"

## Change the maximum idle time (in minutes) ##

## If this variable is not defined, it will default to 15 minutes.

#TIMEOUT="-I <timeout>'"

## Facility used for syslog logging ##

## If this variable is not defined, it will default to the 'ftp' facility.

## Logging can be disabled with '-f none'.

LOG="-f facility"

## Charset conversion support *experimental* ##

## Only works if USE "charconv" is enabled (only Pure-FTPd >=1.0.21).

## Set the charset of the filesystem.

# CHARCONV="--fscharset <charset>"

## If you want to process each file uploaded through Pure-FTPd, enter the name

## of the script that should process the files below.

## man pure-uploadscript to learn more about how to write this script.

# UPLOADSCRIPT="/path/to/uploadscript"

## Misc. Others ##

MISC_OTHER="-A -x -j -R -Z -Y 2"

```

lo start dall'init procede tutto senza errori mentre quando uso un client mi dice:

```
Connected to nomeftp.it (ipftp)
```

e poi non da piu segni di vita. Ho pensato che fosse un problema di nat della porta sul router ma è aperta e non dovrebbero esserci problemi.

P.S:ho letto su un theard qui nel forum che per far partire il server bisogna assegnargli un ip di un'interfaccia della propria macchina altrimenti non parte. Ho provato a mettere l'ip dell'interfaccia ma non da segni di vita lo stesso. come posso fare? grazie anticipatamente

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Question:   *GoraNz wrote:*   

> ## !!! WARNING !!!
> 
> ## Using an invalid IP will result in the server not starting,
> 
> ## but reporting a correct start!
> ...

 

----------

## GoraNz

vabbè ma così insulti la mia intelligenzan djinnZ-.- ho messo le X per evitare di mettere l'ip  :Laughing: 

----------

## devilheart

stai tentando di fare un accesso da remoto? hai firewalls o nat in mezzo?

----------

## djinnZ

supponendo che sia 192.168.1.3 -> provaftp.vattelappesca:

```
SERVER="-S provaftp.vattelappesca,21"

DAEMON="-B"

USE_NAT="-N"
```

non mi ricordo se con pam si può usare -l unix, verifica, è passata una vita dall'ultima volta che ci ho messo mano.

----------

## GoraNz

ok ora si connette ho tolto il firewall del router e va tutto ok. c'è un solo problema: quando metto qualsiasi autenticazione seguita dalla flag per l'SSL non vuole saperne di autenticarmi e mi da quest'errore qui:

```
500 This security scheme is not implemented

SSL not available

421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection

Login failed.

```

mentre se tolgo la flag -Y 2 dell'SSL va tutto ok senza problemi sia con utenti unix sia con utenti virtuali. com'è possibile? come guida ho seguito quella di gentoo-wiki per impostare l'ssl (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Pure-ftpd) cosa c'è di sbagliato?

un'altra cosa: tornando sempre al discorso del ftp sul dominio, per far si che questo pure-ftp risulti effettivamente sul mio dominio (es. ftp.vattelapesca.it) come posso fare? devo settare il dominio e il subdominio in /etc/hosts con l'ip locale di interfaccia?

----------

## devilheart

c'è qualche messaggio utile nei log del server? hai generato il certificato?

----------

## GoraNz

non riesco a trovare il file di log di pure-ftp dove logga di default? in /var/log non c'è nulla..

EDIT: comunque si ho creato il certificato solo che mi da questo errore e anche  da firefox se tento di accedere da quell'errore non so cosa fare

----------

## GoraNz

c'è qualcuno che usa pure-ftpd con l'ssl che può darmi una mano?

----------

## Peach

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> c'è qualcuno che usa pure-ftpd con l'ssl che può darmi una mano?

 

scusa, ma cosa riporta 

```
# netstat -ltn
```

  :Question: 

c'è l'ftp in ascolto?

[edit] scusa ho  letto il thread troppo frettolosamente...

----------

## GoraNz

praticamente ora il server funziona accedo e tutto, solo che questo ssl non vuole funzionare. cè se lo abilito non mi riconosce nome utente e pass se lo tolgo va tutto bene. se c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano, altrimenti lo tolgo e via. grazie comunque della risposta

----------

